# Key Post: Slovenia.



## sueellen (18 Mar 2003)

*SlurrySlump asked:*

What currency is used in Slovenia and Croatia?


----------



## Marion (18 Mar 2003)

*Re: Slovenia currency?*

Google gave the following Slovenia

[broken link removed]

Marion :hat


----------



## ClubMan (18 Mar 2003)

*Re: Slovenia currency?*

The [broken link removed] is useful for obtaining summary facts about countries.


----------



## Westbound (19 Mar 2003)

*Slovenia Currency*

It is the Tolar if I remember correctly. 

It can't really be bought outside of Slovenia. However, when I went there they readily accepted Deutsch Marks. I'd say that they'd accept the Euro just as handy!


----------



## Contango10 (19 Mar 2003)

*Re: Slovenia currency?*

Info on the exchange rate of the euro versus the Slovenian tolar can be founds here:

www.ecb.int/stats/eurofxref/

Contango10


----------



## dmrtn (20 Mar 2003)

*Re: Slovenia Currency*

Slovene Currency is Tolar abbrev. as SIT

Croatian Currency is Kuna abbrev as KUN

Both Exchange rates can be found here

www.oanda.com/convert/classic


----------



## SlurrySlump (24 Mar 2003)

*We're on the road again.*

Thanks for all the info.  I'm travelling there soon. Anyone been there recently?


----------



## dmrtn (26 Mar 2003)

*Re: Slovenia Currency*

Yeah, I was there for a long weekend towards the end of Jan. Flew into Klagenfurt and got a train (25 Euro return) to Ljubljana. Beautiful city, 200,000 people but very friendly and covered wth snow.

I'm heading out there to visit some people I met while I was there, on Thurs 3 april, going to try and see a bit more of the country as I just stayed in the capital the last time. Flying through Trieste this time, though I think I'll be getting a lift rather than train/bus.

Anyway, long story short, I think its a great country and though I haven't seen it yet Trglav National Park is recommeded by some people I know (who have been around a bit) As having some of the most specacular views in the world.


----------



## Tommy (26 Mar 2003)

*Re: We're on the road again.*



> Trglav National Park is recommeded...As having some of the most specacular views in the world.



Yes - it is a wonderful area and a wonderful country.


----------



## SlurrySlump (6 Jun 2003)

*Two and a half hours flight using Aer Adria.*

Just back from Slovenia. Beautiful country. No problem accepting Euro in most establishments. Nice small airport. Bags waiting for us as we arrived at baggage claim. Pint 2 Euro.   16" Pizza in restaurant 4 Euro.
Stayed in Portoroz, seaside town very relaxed but the real gem was Piran about 10 minutes up the road, a must see. Day trip to Croatia, absolutely lovely place. 
Aer Adria a great little airline. Put it on the list.


----------



## dmrtn (6 Jun 2003)

*Re: We're on the road again.*

Just wondering which airport you flew into and how much the flights cost.

Also where did you book the flights?

I've been over to Ljubljana a few times this year. Ryanair via Stansted to either Trieste or Klagenfurt were pretty good deals. approx 80 Euro. Train from Klagenfurt to Lj 25 Euro return.

Dave


----------



## rheinie (7 Jun 2003)

*slovenia*

was there for a while can say portorose is a beautiful place we landed in Pula a bit of a journey to portoroze


----------



## SlurrySlump (7 Jun 2003)

*Worth considering.*

I booked with thetraveldepartment.ie.  This company advertises in the Irish Independent from time to time. I have travelled with them three times and so far so good.
Sometimes their website will not load so I have to go in to Yahoo and key in their name and then select, a pain in the a**e. If you register they will e mail you special offers.  I flew in to Ljubljana, I think they have a weekly flight to Dublin on Saturdays. I also went to Pula which is a good distance from Portoroz time wise, mainly because the roads are small and winding. Unfortunately when I was there the shops were closed so not much of an atmosphere. Shops close at 1 p.m.on Saturdays until Monday.  Dave, I will have a look at Trieste and Klagenfurt for next trip.


----------



## dan (2 Apr 2004)

*Slovenia*

Slovenia is a great place. Its the tolarthey use but nearly all places will except euro. wE flew to trieste and travelled to Kranjska kora and went sking for the week. It was magnificent. amazing scenery, great people, cheap and safe, an all round great country. 

Trieste is about 35 minutes from the border shorter in parts


----------

